# Automatisierung Tonwertkorrektur



## Carndret (1. Juni 2003)

Wie kann ich die Tonwertkorrektur in einer Stapelverarbeitung mit einbringen?
Ich habe in einem Ordner 160 PNG Dateien. Alle sind recht groß (6000x4200). Nach mehreren Bearbeitungen von einzelnen Bildern ist mir aufgefallen das die Auto-Tonwertkorrektur das meiste übernimmt. Deshalb würde ich gern eine Automatisierung durchlaufen lassen, die mir:
1. Wenn möglich die Bilder nacheinander läd
2. die Auto-Tonwertkorrektur anwendet
3. In einem anderen Ordner als .psd speichert (und das Bild damit schließt)

Kann man soetwas mit der Stapelverarbeitung oder einem Script machen?
Oder gibts sogar ein ganz anderes Programm was soetwas machen kann?


----------



## MMC2002 (1. Juni 2003)

Das ist eigentlich sogar relativ einfach.
Du musst nur eine neue Aktion in Photoshop anlegen und während PS die Aktion aufzeichnet machst du die Auto-Tonwertkorrektur.
Dann beendest du die "Aufzeichnung" der Aktion.
Dann gehst du auf Datei --> Automatisieren.
Dort kannst du dann Einstellungen vornehmen wie z.B. in welchem Ort gespeichert werden soll und in welchem Format usw.
Jetzt musst du nur noch die von dir erstellte Aktion auswählen.
Fertig.

MfG
MMC2K2


----------



## Carndret (1. Juni 2003)

Achso danke, ich werd's gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Kind der Sonne (2. Juni 2003)

Ich habe mir zum Beispiel ein zuerst-das-bild-öffnen-dann-alle-korrekturen-drüberhauen-und-am-ende-für-web-speicher-mit-qualität-40-skript geschrieben. Funktioniert!

/edit: Also:
1. Aktions-Fenster öffnen
2. Record drücken
3. Deine ganzen Korrekturen ausführen (egal an welchem bild)
4. Stop

Danach: "Datei/Automatisieren" dort (keine Lust nahzugucken  ) Ordner auswählen, Dateinamen wählen (etwa Bild [1], [2], etc.) und fertig. Ach ja: Nicht vergessen irgendwo "mit folgender Aktion ausführen" auszuwählen.

Ich habe mich damit relativ intensiv beschäftigt, weil ich 70 Bilder mir maximal 400 KB an einen Fotoentwickler schicken musste.

//nochmaledit: Irgendwie hat MMC das auch alles schon geschrieben. Mist.


----------

